# Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)



## BennyBurton (29. Juli 2010)

*Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 3 neuen Monitoren (fürs Zocken) die ich über einen Miniport / Displayport Anschluss an meine Eyefinity 6 anschließen kann.
Hat da evtl. jemand nen heißen Tipp?  Oder Erfahrung welche Monitore hierfür gut geeignet wären?
Die meisten Monitore die ich so finde, sind entweder schweineteuer oder haben keinen Miniport Anschluss.

Zudem wäre es glaub ich recht angenehm, wenn die äußeren Rahmen der Monis recht dünn wären, sprich die tote Zone zwischen den Monitoren recht klein bleibt.

Bin Dankbar für jeden Tipp
Viele Grüße


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Was ist denn dein empfinden für "günstig" d.h. wieviel Geld willst du eigentlich ausgeben.

Ich hab ihr nur mal den hier gefunden, der ist nur 22" groß aber hat eben Displayport un kostet pro Stück 200€.


----------



## BennyBurton (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hi Rocksteak 

also da ich Schwabe bin, heißt das immer so wenig wie möglich ausgeben  Also sagen wir so: Insgesamt nicht mehr wie 900 Euro für alles zusammen. Umso weniger umso besser.

22 Zoll ist leider etwas arg klein finde ich. Habe gestern erst meinen letzten 22 Moni an einen Freund verkauft.
Also 24 mindestens, wobei größer wäre mir noch lieber.

Gruß


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Ich bin auch Schwabe un kann dich deshalb verstehn .

Und da ich grade nichts besseres zu tun habe, mache ich mich mal auf die Suche nach 26" Monitoren für 300€ pro Stück...aber es wird schwierig


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Ich habe jetzt keinen Bildschirm mit deinen Kriterien gefunden. Aber ich hab mal diesen Apple Adapter aufgegriffen. Leider weiß ich nicht ob das funktioniert oder was taugt, aber funktionieren sollte es auf jeden Fall.
Jetzt benötigst du nurnoch 3 Monitore mit DVI Anschluss, d.h.:

3xAdapter = 90€
3xMonitore = 270€ pro Stück

Problem: Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen 26" Monitor mit schmalen Rändern unter 310€ gesehen. Könntest du dir auch 24" (den hier zB) vorstellen, hier gibt es ein weit größeres Angebot.

EDIT: Ups, sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## BennyBurton (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Danke für Deine Mühe! 
Diese Adapter habe ich auch schon paar mal gesehen. Manche beschreiben mit den Adaptern, dass ihr Monitor immer wieder kein Signal bekommt. Also bin ich da schon etwas skeptisch hierbei.
Die Frage wäre eben ob die 90 Euro pro Monitor nicht lgiech in einen Moni fließen könnten, die bereits so einen Anschluss haben? hmmm.


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Also die 90€ sind erstmal für alle 3 Adapter. Das Problem ist, es gibt noch nicht so viele Monitore mit Displayport. 26" Monitore haben sowieso eine kleinere Auswahl, und 30" (28" gibt es meines Wissens nach so gut wie nicht) Monitore kosten deutlich über 300€.

EDIT: Ich hab nen 24" Bildschirm mit Displayport und kleinen Seitenrändern, all das was du willst. Pro Stück 289€. Hier der Link.

Dazu gibt es auch schon eine Rezession, die lediglich die Kabelführung bemängelt, was (finde ich) beim zocken eher nebensächlich ist. Wenn du sichergehen willst, lies dir online vielleicht noch ein paar Tests durch (falls vorhanden).


----------



## BennyBurton (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Also bis auf den altbackenen silbernen Rahmen macht's mal keinen schlechten Eindruck  Auch Kostenlose Lieferung 
Was ich mir bei dem Rahmen schon überlegt habe, ob man diesen nicht evtl. entfernen könnte? Oder ist seitlich im Rahmen vielleicht irgendwas drin? Hochspannungsinverter oder sowas. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass hier noch ziemlicher Leerraum ist. Sorry, ist zwar jetzt etwas abschweifend, aber dennoch interessant finde ich...


----------



## Whitey (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hi,

Ich hätte hier auch einen Monitor der für dich interessant wäre, hat ebenfalls kleine Ränder, ist von HP, hat ein S-IPS-Panel also bessere Winkelabhängigkeit, Displayport, 1920x1200 Auflösung, Spieletauglich. Einzig der Preis ist etwas teuerer.

Hier der Link:

PRAD | Preview HP ZR24w


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Ja genau dasselbe hab ich auch gedacht, der Silberne Rahmen sieht echt affig aus. Ich denke mal das Problem ist, dass du dabei die Garantie verlieren würdest, und das ist echt bescheiden. Aber du könntest die Ränder mit selbstklebender, schwarzer Folie bedecken. Aber komplett, damit es einheitlich aussieht.

EDIT: Der Monitor sprengt Bennys' Budget um 210 Euronen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Aber ansonsten würde ich auch zu dem Monitor raten, der Test sieht gut aus, aber der Preis ist eben naja...musste dir überlegen. vielleicht machst du auch erst Eyefinity mit 2 von den HP ZR24w und kaufst dir dann gegen später einen dritten. Liegt bei dir.


----------



## Whitey (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> EDIT: Der Monitor sprengt Bennys' Budget um 210 Euronen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Aber ansonsten würde ich auch zu dem Monitor raten, der Test sieht gut aus, aber der Preis ist eben naja...musste dir überlegen. vielleicht machst du auch erst Eyefinity mit 2 von den HP ZR24w und kaufst dir dann gegen später einen dritten. Liegt bei dir.



Jup, leider, aber alleine das S-IPS-Panel wäre den Aufpreis schon Wert, da man bei 3 Monitoren ja nicht auf jeden Monitor direkt von vorne drauf schaut.

Ps: Das wären insgesamt 120 Euro, 40 Euro Pro Monitor mehr, da ein Monitor 330 Euro kostet.

Edit: Hier noch ein Link zum bessern verständnis von S-IPS-Panels:

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/..._pva_tn_blickwinkel_reaktionszeit/index7.html


----------



## Rocksteak (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Ja ich habe selber nen Bildschirm mit S-IPS-Panel. Natürlich ist der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt, grade bei Eyefinity. Und bei den Preisen hab ich mich wohl nicht richtig umgeschaut. Aber zum TE: Ich würde dir auch zu dem von Weissi vorgeschlagenen raten. Wenn du das Geld hast, machs, wenn nicht kauf dir erstmal 2 und später dann den dritten dazu.


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Braucht er denn überhaupt drei Monitore mit Displayport? 
Soweit ich weiß, brauch doch nur einer einen DP und der Rest kann über DVI bzw DSub angeschlossen werden.


----------



## BennyBurton (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hi,

ja aber es sollten ja die gleichen Monitore sein. Will keine mixerei anfangen. Wenn dann richtig. Und daher muss ja auch ein Displayport sein 
Und von Konvertern halt ich lieber Abstand.

Grüße


----------



## Rocksteak (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Ach ja, haste dich eigentlich entschieden?

EDIT: Ich rate immernoch zu Weissis' Vorschlag, wäre eben die besagten 120 Euronen teurer, aber gerade bei den seitlich stehenden Bildschirmen wird dir das S-IPS-Pannel zu Gute kommen.


----------



## BennyBurton (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Also bin mal Weissis Vorschlag nachgekommen. Der HP kostet ja 340 Teuronen. Einer verkauft den in ebay für 511 Teuros... LOL! Der denkt wohl auch, jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf. Nuja. Also ich hab mal paar Händler angeschrieben und gefragt ob am Preis was zu machen wäre wenn ich gleich 3 Stück kaufe. Warte noch gespannt auf die Antworten


----------



## Stingray93 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der Graka ist,
aber bei meiner 5870 brauche ich einen aktiven Displayport => DVI Adapter um 3 Monitore anzuschließen.
Dh mit dem Apple adapter oben würde es nicht klappen... habe meinen von Dell für 78€ erstanden.
weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob es auch so klappt:
2 Passive und ein Aktiver Adapter...kann auch sein.


Zitat von Marquis aus diesen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread-4.html#post2056858



> Wird leider nicht funktionieren, du brauchst definitiv einen  Displayport-Anschluss. Für 3 Monitore bräuchtest du eigentlich 3  Ramdacs, die 5770 (und jede andere 5000er) hat aber nur 2.
> Einzig über DP angeschlossene Monitore brauchen keinen Ramdac, daher braucht man auch einen *aktiven* Adapter, sollte man einen Monitor mit DVI oder HDMI daran anschließen. Das Aktive daran übernimmt den Part des Ramdacs.
> 
> Du solltest versuchen die Karte zu tauschen wg. falscher Deklarierung.




Ich persönlich nutze diesen Monitor:
iiyama ProLite E2710HDSD-1 schwarz, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

bei 3x wärst du bei knapp 800€
Und hättest noch 100€ für die Adapter...bin aber leider überfragt ob die Eyefinity 6 Version nun mit passiven Adaptern klar kommt oder nicht.
Sonst wäre es im Buget drin!


----------



## GW-Player (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der Graka ist,
> aber bei meiner 5870 brauche ich einen aktiven Displayport => DVI Adapter um 3 Monitore anzuschließen.
> Dh mit dem Apple adapter oben würde es nicht klappen... habe meinen von Dell für 78€ erstanden.
> weiß jetzt allerdings nicht ob es auch so klappt:
> ...


Also ich denke auch bei der Eyefinity 6 Version brauch man mindestens einen aktiven Adapter.


----------



## Stingray93 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*



GW-Player schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch bei der Eyefinity 6 Version brauch man mindestens einen aktiven Adapter.



Jo das habe ich mir fast gedacht, das würde aber auch bedeuten das er 2 passive Adapter nutzen könnte.
Damit würde die kombination des Monitoes den ich oben gepostet habe + 2 passive und ein aktiven Adapter möglich.


----------



## BennyBurton (15. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hi,

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück 
Meine 5870 Grafikkarte ist leider defekt. Bekommt kein Bild mehr.
Habe derzeit eine Geforce 480 AMP eingebaut, damit ich wenigstens zocken kann. Daher hat sich das Thema mit den Monitoren ein paar Wochen vorraus geschoben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der HP ZR24w eine spiegelnde oder eine matte Oberfläche hat? Und ob man diesen um 90° drehen kann?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Benny


----------



## BennyBurton (18. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Aaaaaaaallllsooooooooooo... HP hat jetzt bei Weissi ein Stein im Brett. Oder besser gesagt, 3!  
Habe soeben 3 Stück von den HP ZR24W bestellt. für 340 Euro pro Stück.
Werden dann denke ich am Freitag eintrudeln. Hoffe bis dahin habe ich auch wieder meine ATI Graka.

Melde mich wieder, wenn ich diese angeschlossen und hoffentlich auf Anhieb lauffähig habe 

bis dahin.
Vielen Dank für die Tipps

Benny


----------



## xX jens Xx (21. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Monitore schon da??
Wie sind sie?
Willst du mal Bilder posten??


----------



## BennyBurton (22. August 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hi,

ja, Monitore sind bereits da und aufgestellt.
Kann jedoch derzeit noch kein Eyefinity machen, da meine ATI Grafikkarte erst wieder nächste Woche aus der Reparatur kommt.
Habe Sie mal einzelnd angeschlossen. Einer davon hat einen Pixelfehler (schwarz). Die anderen zwei sind OK.
Also erster Eindruck: 
- sehen sehr klein aus! (Hatte die letzten paar Jahre immer 28 Zoll)
- Bild ist extrem hell!
- Bei den Farben bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Habe schon viel dran rumgestellt. Mit dem dynamischen Kontrast, den man über das Menü aktivieren kann, gehts einigermaßen. Jedoch ist auf der Desktop Oberfläche alles dann auch wieder extrem Hell! Komm gerade von der Gamescom heim und habe dort paar LED Monitore begutachtet. Jetzt bin ich gerade irgendwie total unsicher. Ich warte bis kommende Woche und geb dann nochmal mein Fazit ab  Dann lad ich auch mal paar Bilder hoch


----------



## flstift (2. September 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hallo zusammen,

bin bei meiner Suche auf euch hier gestoßen. Leider ist der letzte Beitrag schon einige Zeit zurück, dennoch hoffe ich es besteht bei euch noch Interesse zu diesem Thema (Eyefinity 6).

Erstens würde mich interessieren ob das geplante Projekt umgesetzt wurde und erfolgreich läuft.

Des weiteren habe ich ein kleines Problem bei meiner Darstellung.

Ich habe mir 2x die Eyefinity 6 geholt um insgesamt 9x 20" Monitore anzusteuern.
Leider habe ich ein starkes flimmern auf den Monitoren. Der Kontakt zu MSI war zwar freundlich, hat bis jetzt jedoch zu keinem Ergebnis geführt. Der aktuelle Status ist die Prüfung des Problems in Taiwan.

Nun würde mich interessieren ob von euch jemand ein ähnliches Projekt erfolgreich umgesetzt hat? Ich denke dass es an den Apple Adaptern (VGA --> MP) liegt, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher da zwei der sechs MP-Anschlüsse an der EF 6 ja aktiv und "nur" vier passiv sind?! Somit müssten mindestens zwei ohne flimmern laufen, oder?

Gibt es jemanden der mir bei diesem Problem helfen kann?


----------



## BennyBurton (3. September 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

So, hab mal ein Bild gemacht.
Also es war schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, von meinem "alten" 28 Zoll auf die neuen 24er. Aber mittlerweile gehts und ich bin auch mti den Farben einigermaßen zufrieden. Jedoch merkt man schon nen ziemlichen Unterschied.

Den linken Monitor werde ich umtauschen. Der hat zwei horizontale weiße streifen wenn ein dunkles Bild kommt. Aber sonst alles soweit ok.

Habe für die Monis jetzt etwa 1100 Euro hingelegt. Beim zocken auf jeden Fall erst einmal sehr irritierend 
Was mich etwas stört, ist der Fischaugeneffekt, der sich teilweise schon sehr stark bemerkbar macht! Z.b. In Bad Company 2.

Grüße


----------



## flstift (3. September 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

nicht schlecht würde ich sagen. Der Schreibtisch ist ja auch echt ne schöne Lösung. Ist der speziell für solche Aufbauten? 

Mich würde interessieren ob du Adapter verwendest, und wenn ja welche?


----------



## BennyBurton (3. September 2010)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Hi,

nein, den Schreibtisch hab ich schon paar Jährchen. Nennt sich Butterfly, weil man die äußeren "Schwingen" quasi um den Mittelpunkt schieben kann. (schwer zu Erklären) hehe. War damals sauteuer!  Auf jedenfall kann man den Winkel quasi anpassen.

Habe überhaupt keine Adapter in Verwendung, da die Monitore ja bereits einen Displayport-Anschluss besitzen. Den einzigen "Adapter" den man braucht, ist von Mini-Display-Port auf Standard Display Port. Und davon liegen bereits 2 bei der Grafikkarte bei. Quasi wie von USB A auf USB B etc.

Das natürlich wieder eine sehr tolle Erfindung, dass man hier wieder verschiedene Stecker entwirft! Sowas nenn ich geistige Diarrhö auf höchster Ebene!
Zudem wenn man mehr als 3 Monitore anschließen möchte und hat den "neuen" Standard Display Port am Monitor, findet man fast nirgendwo solche "Changer" von Mini auf Standard. Habe da auch stundenlang gesucht und bin schließlich in ebay auf einen einzigen Anbieter gestoßen der sowas anbietet.

Grüße


----------



## strike2211 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

Displayport Anschluss brauch man nicht ! benutze einfach einen aktiven Displayport adapter ! 30 € das stück ! bei 3 moitoren brauchst du auch nur einen davon !


----------



## strike2211 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Suche 3x 24 bis 28 Zoll Monitore für Eyefinity (mit Miniport Anschluss)*

so siehts bei mir aus! sind 3x 27,5 zoll ! hab den adapter Displayport zu DVI ! gibts auch als HDMI !


----------

